# Vernon



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Went for a hike below Vernon res. today. Saw this little group of speed goats right off the state road between EM and Ceder Fort. Not 30 yards out.

[attachment=6:3nk3pzjs]P1012606-1.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]

[attachment=5:3nk3pzjs]P1012607.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]

[attachment=4:3nk3pzjs]P1012609-1.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]

Me and Dakota with the res in the back ground.

[attachment=3:3nk3pzjs]P1012614.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]

[attachment=2:3nk3pzjs]P1012615.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]

Edges on the south end

[attachment=1:3nk3pzjs]P1012622-1.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]

[attachment=0:3nk3pzjs]P1012621.JPG[/attachment:3nk3pzjs]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like that country this time of year. It's nice and quiet, with fresh air. Looks to me like you hiked quite a bit _pkred_.
I was out there last Wednesday to fish, but I sure wasn't prepared for ice fishing... 

Thanks for the pictures !!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

It was nice and quite up there. It was my first attempt to find sheds. I have been wanting to do some exploring out that way for a while. Didn't find any sheds but got a work out.  Anybody know what kind of scat this is?

[attachment=0:37ndepgb]P1012610-1.JPG[/attachment:37ndepgb]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fox....maybe Kit fox.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, i think we found its winter den.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's good you got out.. It was a nice day to do so.

I was going to say marmot scat. Maybe a good place to call that fox out of his hole...


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

sawsman said:


> It's good you got out.. It was a nice day to do so.
> 
> I was going to say marmot scat. Maybe a good place to call that fox out of his hole...


I would stick an arrow in in if you could get um to come out. 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I suspect you found those droppings out in some fairly open sage flat or hillside.

They appear, as far as I can gather from your pic, to be the winter droppings of Greater Sage Grouse, often called grouse pellets.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Your right Zim, they were on top of a bald flat next to a rock pile. We did see a sage hen fly in the general vicinity. **** I was lookin to out fox that fox.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a lot of turkey out there, too. What do turkey turds look like. And be nice. .45 does not look like a turkey turd.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some turkey turds... though .45 will say it's buffalo crap :roll:
[attachment=1:29hwsu7e]gobblerpoop.jpg[/attachment:29hwsu7e]
[attachment=0:29hwsu7e]henpoop.jpg[/attachment:29hwsu7e]

pkred- I doubt my FOXPRO can call in a sagegrouse. If you find a fox hole let me know and we'll go get him :wink:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Funny how the kit fox and grouse droppings look similar...somebody should really do a taste test to be sure. Loke, you can handle that, can't ya ??!! :?


----------

